# Awesome Onion Rings and Pulled Smoked Chicken Open Face Sammies - Happy Monday Everybody!



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

I smoked a whole bird yesterday, pulled it apart and slathered it down with some BBQ sauce and it was great! Today is a blah Monday; raining off and on, high humidity, and hot as heck! So I made myself a batch of Awesome Onion Rings to go along with my Open Faced Smoked Pulled Chicken sammie.........Quick fix for the blahs.  Here's my q-views for my Awesome Onion Rings and Smoked Pulled Chicken Sammie....follow this link   for detailed recipe for my "Awesome Onion Rings"  

Hope everybody had a Happy Monday..............Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby













Awesome Onion Rings.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 28, 2014


















DSCN7176.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 28, 2014


















Pulled Smoked Chicken & Onion Rings Q-view.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 28, 2014


















DSCN7179.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jul 28, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2014)

You made the onion rings?

I would like to make my own.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes I did and I ate the whole dang batch! I'll walk an extra mile tomorrow to work off the extra calories lol.

Josie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2014)

Care to share how you made them?


----------



## seenred (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow Josie, that looks amazing!  We love homemade onion rings...and that pulled chicken looks great too!  

Happy Monday to you too Josie!

Red


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Of course I will share my recipe - how would you like it? In a video step-by-step or would you like step-by-step without the visual.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 28, 2014)

You are a little smokin gal recently.... Good for you....  Your meal looks great !  Nicole really enjoyed visiting with ya yesterday.... :biggrin:

Take care my friend !  :beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> Of course I will share my recipe - how would you like it? In a video step-by-step or would you like step-by-step without the visual.



What ever is easier for you.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Justin!  And yes I'm a smoking fool down here...........too bad you guys don't live closer I would certainly share with ya.  The onion rings were off the chart good!  I will post the recipe shortly..............I really enjoyed chatting with Nicole yesterday also.  I felt like we have known each other forever!  Must be a girl thang!

Happy Monday my friend!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

c farmer said:


> What ever is easier for you.


I will post the recipe shortly c farmer. Stay tuned!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You are a little smokin gal recently.... Good for you.... Your meal looks great ! Nicole really enjoyed visiting with ya yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized how to post my reply's CORRECTLY....silly me.  Didn't think to hit the "quote" button tee-hee!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

c farmer said:


> What ever is easier for you.


c farmer I will post my recipe shortly - Stay tuned!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 28, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Wow Josie, that looks amazing! We love homemade onion rings...and that pulled chicken looks great too!
> 
> Happy Monday to you too Josie!
> 
> Red


homemade onion rings are one of my favorites.  I would eat them every day if my waist-line permitted tee-hee.  I got rained on when I was smoking my chicken - was not happy about that....................darn rain


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 28, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > You are a little smokin gal recently.... Good for you.... Your meal looks great ! Nicole really enjoyed visiting with ya yesterday.... :biggrin:
> ...



Your too funny !  Your just too busy smokin all this great food.....  Yum !!  

Take care my friend !  :beercheer:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 29, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Your too funny ! Your just too busy smokin all this great food..... Yum !!
> 
> Take care my friend !


yeah maybe that's it.  is that why I receive so many emails addressed to other members?  how did your salmon turn out?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks Great Josie! I like to put the onion rings right in my sandwee!! Adds a bit of crunch and flavor!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 29, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great Josie! I like to put the onion rings right in my sandwee!! Adds a bit of crunch and flavor!


I do that too.  Onion ring are definitely my weakness..................but they are so dang good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Your too funny ! Your just too busy smokin all this great food..... Yum !!
> ...



All your meals look great to me !  :biggrin:   Salmon turned out quite tasty.... Here's the link if ya wanted to check it out !  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167120/smoked-salmon-dry-brined

Take care !  Justin


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> What ever is easier for you.


here's the recipe to my "Awesome Onion Rings"  c farmer follow this link 

I mentioned you at the end of my video 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Josie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > What ever is easier for you.
> ...




Thanks for sharing Josie..... Truth be known, I'm an onion ring freak..... LOL.  Love O-Rings !  :biggrin:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 29, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks for sharing Josie..... Truth be known, I'm an onion ring freak..... LOL. Love O-Rings !


lol Justin.... I made that batch of onion rings last night - it was enough to share with 2 other people.................but noooooooooooooo Miss Piggy (that would be me) ate the whole dang batch and it was darn good too! I keep telling myself that eating good food is all part of my grieving process.  Heck, by the time I get over this "grieving process" I'm going to weigh 700 lbs.....Jerry loved my onion rings too


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> here's the recipe to my "Awesome Onion Rings"  c farmer follow this link
> 
> I mentioned you at the end of my video
> 
> ...



WOW, now that was a great recipe.

I wasn't expecting that.

Thanks


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> WOW, now that was a great recipe.
> 
> I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Thanks


you're most welcome.  don't forget to post pics when you make yours.

Have a great Wednesday!

Josie


----------



## sqwib (Jul 30, 2014)

Great job!

Josie, I really enjoyed your Website and have bookmarked to visit more often.

I am awfully sorry about Jerry, from your writing you guys sounded like you were meant to be.

BTW Sophie is DEFINITELY a cutey!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 30, 2014)

One again those look amazing Josie!

If you guys think those look good, you should check out Josie's bacon wrapped onion rings: 

Wonder if you could smoke them, batter them and toss em' in the fryer...


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Great job!
> 
> Josie, I really enjoyed your Website and have bookmarked to visit more often.
> 
> ...


My little Sophie is truly a blessing - and she knows exactly what to do when I am sad.  Thanks for bookmarking my site and your kind words.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

knifebld said:


> One again those look amazing Josie!
> 
> If you guys think those look good, you should check out Josie's bacon wrapped onion rings:
> 
> Wonder if you could smoke them, batter them and toss em' in the fryer...



Thanks Knife..........smoke em, batter em and toss in the fryer is that legal tee-hee?  Actually that sounds sinfully delicious! 

Josie


----------



## knifebld (Jul 30, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> Thanks Knife..........smoke em, batter em and toss in the fryer is that legal tee-hee?  Actually that sounds sinfully delicious!
> 
> Josie









  Well if you ever do try them, its at least worth another mention in your next video right?? LOL


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Well if you ever do try them, its at least worth another mention in your next video right?? LOL


think I will try smoking a batch the next time I fire up my smoker - and yes I will mention YOU in the credits for the suggestion-You are too funny.  Don't know about battering and deep frying tho.  That sounds like a heart attack to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol...........


----------



## knifebld (Jul 30, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> think I will try smoking a batch the next time I fire up my smoker - and yes I will mention YOU in the credits for the suggestion-You are too funny.  Don't know about battering and deep frying tho.  That sounds like a heart attack to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, been eating too many greens lately...so my mind is just going crazy over fried stuff! :)

Your marinated/battered recipe would work well for a blooming onion, no?


----------



## disco (Jul 30, 2014)

Terrific looking rings. I don't make onion rings because I would eat them. Ergo, posting these pictures are cruel. However, I will forgive you if you continue to post!

Disco


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

knifebld said:


> LOL, been eating too many greens lately...so my mind is just going crazy over fried stuff! :)
> 
> Your marinated/battered recipe would work well for a blooming onion, no?


YES it would.  I've made it like that before and it was great.  I fried the blooming onion in my deep fryer - served it with a sinfully delicious dipping sauce and it was delish!

I know what you mean about "going crazy over fried stuff"......now I'm thinking about some good old southern fried chicken.  See what you started Knife


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking rings. I don't make onion rings because I would eat them. Ergo, posting these pictures are cruel. However, I will forgive you if you continue to post!
> 
> Disco


Lol Disco.........wasn't trying to be cruel and of course I will continue to post
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you're having a great day.

Josie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 30, 2014)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing Josie..... Truth be known, I'm an onion ring freak..... LOL. Love O-Rings ! :biggrin:
> ...



Ya know what my friend, sometimes it just feels good to eat a few rings.... :biggrin:   Your just fine & sometimes ya just have to survive the day.....  Jerry had good taste as well..... O-rings, who don't like a fried slice of onion.... YUM !

Take care my friend,

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2014)

I keep coming back and watching this video.  Just showed my wife and she wants to try to make them tomorrow.

My wife said " I can't believe she made that just for you"

Thanks again


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I keep coming back and watching this video. Just showed my wife and she wants to try to make them tomorrow.
> 
> My wife said " I can't believe she made that just for you"
> 
> Thanks again


you are so welcome. Tell your wife if she has any questions to message me anytime.  Glad you like YOUR video c farmer.

Be blessed,

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ya know what my friend, sometimes it just feels good to eat a few rings....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your kind words Justin.  Everyday is a challenge - I know for sure Jerry is watching over me and little Sophie.

Stay Blessed my friend,

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 31, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I keep coming back and watching this video. Just showed my wife and she wants to try to make them tomorrow.
> 
> My wife said " I can't believe she made that just for you"
> 
> Thanks again


Tell your wife I just noticed an error on the ingredients page.  I added 1/4 CUP of cornmeal.


----------

